# Error code: Mixture control off idle



## CONTROLROD (Dec 11, 2008)

Using Peak Research code reader; I'm getting codes 1A and 1B which = Mixture Control Off Idle for both cyl. banks. Could it be vacuum line leak? Any suggestions?:dunno:


----------



## CONTROLROD (Dec 11, 2008)

Well . . since I may be missing out on something that did not click with this group; I'll answer my own post!!
Peter, you might want to check all your vacuum lines, perhaps replace them. You know through your (our) own
experience that it may be difficult to identify a pinhole type leak. You might also want to look at the mfa unit for leaks
too.
Btw . . this group is kind of dead . . nothing like the DSN group we were on for so many years!


----------

